# Sub-Contractor Needed- Fox Valley, Wisconsin



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

I am interested in picking up an additional Sub-contractor for one of my routes in Appleton, Wisconsin.

Requirements:
1.) RELIABLE TRUCK .
2.) Salter. (Preferred, not required)
3.) Caution Lights.
4.) Snow plowing liability Insurance.

Please feel free to call me with any questions at 920-721-9696.


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

Justbe,

Sent you a PM.


----------

